# Magnificent Eight



## Bow Mama (May 1, 2008)

The bigguns at ATK

[attachment=0:1s8mdh0j]Copy_of_Picture_012[1].jpg[/attachment:1s8mdh0j]


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

Great Bucks!


----------



## bird buster (May 25, 2008)

MUST BE SOMETHING IN THE WATER!!!!!!!!


----------



## COOPERD (Sep 16, 2007)

By ATK does that mean out west past Corrinne? Didnt it used to be Thiokol or am I thinking of the wrong place? BTW cool pic.


----------



## billybass23 (Sep 11, 2007)

ya, I'm also just wondering where this is, I go past there alot, just on our way out to promontory and hardly ever even see any deer. If this is the place your talking about it must be on a different part.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Sweet. Hope you can within arrow range of them!


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

same company, different property.


----------



## Bow Mama (May 1, 2008)

chet said:


> same company, different property.


This is from ATK in Magna.


----------



## billybass23 (Sep 11, 2007)

oh that makes sense now. thanks


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Very nice! Is this recent?


----------



## Bow Mama (May 1, 2008)

Huge29 said:


> Very nice! Is this recent?


Yes! My father in law works there, and there are so many deer on that ATK property, and also at Hexcel, the property next to ATK. These bucks are smart, they stay put in the ATK Kennecott area. It seems that their only predators are the cars that hit them as they cross Bacchus Highway.


----------



## muley_crazy (Sep 7, 2007)

Awesome pic. There are some nice deer that hang out on the ATK property in Promontory. Seems like they show up when the hunt begins.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Awesome looking bucks there


----------

